
The Quest for Artificial Intelligence: A History of Ideas and Achievements [pdf] - mindcrime
http://ai.stanford.edu/~nilsson/QAI/qai.pdf
======
n0us
This is awesome, definitely will be reading. As someone who majored in
philosophy I am a sucker for the fact that it starts with the philosophical
origins.

~~~
brianclements
I always believed that if anyone is intellectually honest with themselves
about creating human-level machine intelligence, they need to devote just as
much time to making philosophical and psychological design choices about the
overall system as they do the programming implementation of those choices.

------
deepnet
This is a fantastic eyewitness account by someone who really understands the
material and people involved.

I am glad to see Donald Michie's rightful place as a pioneer of UK re-
inforcement learning and robotics at Edinburgh asserted.

Inventor of memoisation, his BOXES algorithm was flying spaceships by
reinforcement learning in the early 1980s.

Michie's first AI was famously made from matchboxes and beads before there was
even a PDP-11 at Edinburgh - but it could learn to play naughts and crosses
well - he understood learning and computation theoretically from his
conversations with Good and Turing when they worked together.

Popplestone and Burstall's POP-II was the UK's: even more functional; even
less brackets LISP of choice and Freddy-II was ahead of anything else.

Lighthill arguably gave the 1980's assembly line to the Japanese, Michie had
it 10 years earlier but the British establishment, literally shut him out.

------
mindcrime
For anybody not familiar with the background of the author of this book:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_John_Nilsson](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nils_John_Nilsson)

------
jharohit
Book worthy material!

~~~
robotresearcher
No kidding.

[http://www.amazon.com/Quest-Artificial-Intelligence-Nils-
Nil...](http://www.amazon.com/Quest-Artificial-Intelligence-Nils-
Nilsson/dp/0521122937)

~~~
jharohit
haha oops! feel sorry for people who spent 30-40 bucks on buying the book .
thanks @mindcrime

------
vonnik
The link appears to be broken.

~~~
mindcrime
It's working for me. Try it again? Maybe some transient network issue or
something...

------
mrslave
Mirror please?!?!

~~~
pYQAJ6Zm
Thanks to the Internet Archive:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20151108234756/http://ai.stanfor...](https://web.archive.org/web/20151108234756/http://ai.stanford.edu/~nilsson/QAI/qai.pdf)

